# New KY Bee Keepers



## Billybob (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello All,

Long day - temps hovering around 50 most of the day with light rain showers. However my son and I hived (2) Italian queen packages. Just checked before sunset and they were doing fine. Happy to be onboard!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your hives. Glad you and your son are learning together.


----------



## StacieM (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome! What part of KY?


----------



## MarkB (Feb 5, 2015)

welcome ! best to you and your bees.


----------

